# Does UCLA have a problem with me?



## LoveFilms (Sep 28, 2009)

Why don't they return my emails? I have so many questions :S

Does this happen to everyone or are they just not replying to me??


----------



## Ciclano (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, i'm in the same situation... i've writen them like 4 weeks ago and never got any answer!

My sugestion? Get them on the phone, it worked for me! But write down a list of your questions before calling, 'cause you don't want to forget any and than get stuck in Skype/phone trying to contact the guys again ...


----------



## LoveFilms (Sep 29, 2009)

Now why didn't I think of that? Thanks!


----------

